# Paketdienste wollen Online-Bestellungen nicht mehr nach Hause bringen



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Paketdienste wollen Online-Bestellungen nicht mehr nach Hause bringen*

					Die Paketdienste sehen sich unter der Last der steigenden Onlinebestellungen dazu gezwungen Kosten zu senken. Vor allem die Mehrfachzustellungen machen GLS und DPD sorgen und würden die Kosten in die Höhe treiben. Während DPD die Zustellversuche auf einen reduzieren will, denkt GLS über radikalere Schritte nach.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Paketdienste wollen Online-Bestellungen nicht mehr nach Hause bringen*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

Wenigstens eine Zustellung sollte doch wohl noch möglich sein. Wenn ich es eh im Shop abholen muss kann ich gleich im Laden kaufen. Generell sollten die erst einmal daran arbeiten das die Sendungen überhaupt da ankommen wo die hin sollen. Bei DHL merke ich zb wenn es über Bremen geht das die Sendung generell länger unterwegs ist und Hermes scheint die Waren so stapeln bis nix mehr in Lager passt. Selbst wenn man sich vornimmt an dem Tag anwesend zu sein weiß man selten wann die Sendung kommt oder nur eine Spaßtour auf dem Wagen macht ( konnte nicht zugestellt werden wegen ... ) oder einem selbst was unvorhersehbares dazwischen kommt ( es soll ja auch Singlehaushalte geben und nicht jeder hat einen Nachbarn dem man vertraut )


----------



## Robstar85 (11. November 2013)

würde mich persönlich garnicht stören, da ich grundsätzlich sowieso nicht zuhause bin wenn ein Paket kommt. Können sie sich die Zustellversuche gleich sparen. Wäre nur schön wenn diese Paketshops dann auch länger als bis 18 Uhr geöffnet wären und das eingesparte Geld zu Händen der Paketfahrer geht, die teilweise fürn Hungerlohn arbeiten.


----------



## derstef_computec_account (11. November 2013)

Aktuell bekommt man doch eh schon nur noch eine orangene Abholkarte wenn man nicht im Erdgeschoss wohnt und es keinen Aufzug gibt. Wo liegt denn da der Unterschied?
Sicher haben diese Paketshops dann auch noch Öffnungszeiten wie Behörden.

Servicewüste Deutschland.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. November 2013)

Ich hab eine bessere Idee. Warum hol ich mir mein Paket nicht gleich dort ab, wo ich es kaufe? Das Stückchen Zusatzfahrt. Oder am besten kauf ich wieder nur im im Laden, was ich aufgrund der Auswahl aber ungern tun würde.
Zudem ist das ganze auch besonders Klimafreundlich. Paket A kommt von Lager Händler an Lager Paketdienst(die Frage bleibt natürlich, wo der Dienst dabei geblieben ist). Dann fährt jeder mit seinen Auto von Zuhause zum Lager Paketdienst und zurück. Macht natürlich viel mehr Sinn wenn jeder sein Paket einzeln abholt als jeder sein Paket durch ein großes Fahrzeug zugeliefert wird, das übrigens mehr als ein Paket fasst.

Nur weiter so


----------



## MidwayCV41 (11. November 2013)

Robstar85 schrieb:


> und das eingesparte Geld zu Händen der Paketfahrer geht, die teilweise fürn Hungerlohn arbeiten.


 
Wunschdenken. Da viele Paket Dienstleister eh nur nach abgelieferten Paketen bezahlen wird das einige hart treffen. 

Dass das kommt, war klar. Und DHL hat es doch schon so ähnlich, nennt sich Paket Station.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. November 2013)

Wenn sie den Preis für das bisschen fahren senken, bitte. Da die meisten Kosten ja die Auslieferer verursachen dürften, mit Fahrzeugen, dürften 30-50% locker wegfallen an Kosten, also bitte dann an die Kunden weiter geben.


----------



## der_flamur (11. November 2013)

Ganz einfache Idee: Man soll bei der Bestellung auswählen können, ob man das angeliefert haben will oder ob das Paket im Shop abgeholt werden kann. Ergo quasi das DHL-Modell mit der Packstation nur anders interpretiert. So spart man ganz leicht sehr viele Kosten...


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. November 2013)

> Wenigstens eine Zustellung sollte doch wohl noch möglich sein. Wenn ich  es eh im Shop abholen muss kann ich gleich im Laden kaufen.


Sehe ich genauso... es nervt mich schon wenn´s der DHL Bote eilig hat und nach 10 Sekunden einfach weiterfährt wenn man nicht schnell genug vom Klo runterkommt
Dann kann ich 10 km fahren und das Paket selber holen (aber erst am nächsten Werktag zwischen 10.00 und 12.00 und 14.00 bis 17.30)


----------



## matty2580 (11. November 2013)

Das ist bei mir schon längst Standard, seit Jahren.
Die Post/DHL stellt fast nichts mehr persönlich zu, und ich muss kilometerweit zur nächsten Filiale laufen.


----------



## PunkPuster (11. November 2013)

Ich bestell extra öfters, weil ich einfach nicht extra dafür wegfahren möchte. Sollten die nicht mehr liefern, wär's wirklich fürn Ar***.
Die Paketdienste könnten doch z.b. Personal aufstocken, ist doch eh ein wachsender Markt, oder täusche ich mich da?



> (aber erst am nächsten Werktag zwischen 10.00 und 12.00 und 14.00 bis 17.30)


Ich kann das Paket am nächsten Tag erst ab 15Uhr abholen, Glückspilz^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. November 2013)

Also, "kein Zustellversuch" ist mir meistens noch lieber als "einfach vor die Tür stellen und für die Eigentümer unterschreiben", wie es mir schon ein paar mal mit im Artikel erwähnten Paketdiensten vorgekommen ist.
Alternativ kann man sich ja (zumindest in größeren Städten) die gut ausgebaute DHL-Packstation-Infrastruktur zu nutze machen (oder hab ich die nur, weil ich in 5 Minuten vor der DHL-Zentrale stehen kann)
Da viele doch nicht zu den üblichen Zustellzeiten zu Hause sind, ist diese Entwicklung bei entsprechenden Verfügbarkeiten von diesen Stationen oder Paketshops auch vorteilhaft für den Kunden, da das Paket letzenendes doch schneller zum Kunden kommt, sofern man nicht den ganzen Tag zu Hause hockt. Problematisch werden weiterhin Gebiete mit weniger gut ausgebauter Infrastruktur sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2013)

GLS macht bislang mehrere Zustellungsversuche? Also bei dem 35 kg Päckchen, dass am Samstag eben nicht hier ankam, habe ich davon nichts bemerkt  (nicht, dass ich das dem Zusteller übel nehmen würde. Aber da GLS bei der Shop-Auswahl offensichtlich keinerlei Rücksicht auf die Parkplatzsituation nimmt...)

Aber interessant ist es schon, dass die Paketzusteller ein Finanzproblem kommen, wenn sie mehr Aufträge haben und bei jedem einzelnen nur den stink normalen, garantierten Service leisten sollen. Mit was haben die denn bitte schön bislang kalkuliert? Auslieferung nur nach Feierabend mit 450 € Zweitjobbern?


----------



## Telmur (11. November 2013)

Man  Dann ist doch der Sinn der Onlinebestellung futschikato.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. November 2013)

Damit hätte ich kein Problem - dann gehen die Pakete, bei denen der Paketdienstler zu faul ist, alle Klingelschilder durchzugehen, wenigstens nicht an den Absender zurück


----------



## n3rd (11. November 2013)

Die steigende Nachfrage nach Gütern aus dem "www" ermöglicht es den guten Lieferfirmen nicht mehr die
benötigten Kürzungen an Stellen durch zu führen. Das ist ein Armutszeugnis der Behandlung von Arbeitnehmern 
in der Bundesrepublik. Die Kosten für erneute Zustellung sind bei allen Firmen sehr gut kalkuliert! Ergo, es werden 
keine Verluste eingefahren! Man kann aber aufgrund der enormen Nachfrage, welche zusätzliche Arbeitsstellen 
im Zustelldienst generierte auf einmal noch mehr Geld schaufeln! Man hat bereits die Paket-Shops + geringere Transport-Flotte
= fette Beute. 
Es ist klar, dass man die Zustellzeit nicht vorgeben kann, womit es mehr Sinn machen würde : : Dem Kunden freie Wahl zu lassen,
ob dieser den Paket-Shop bzw. eigene Lieferadresse auswählt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

In meinen Augen ist Hermes am schlimmsten, besonders der Fuhrpark der " freien Mitarbeiter ". Es ist echt ein Witz mit was für Schrotthaufen und unpassende Fahrzeuge da geliefert wird. Es wäre ja wirklich ein Traum 99% der Zustellkosten als Gewinn zu verbuchen. Wann kommt die wöchentliche Sammellieferung?


----------



## mksu (11. November 2013)

Man muss fairerweise sagen, dass die Margen von GLS und DPD auch extrem gering sind (arbeite in der Branche). Dort ist alles über einen Zustellversuch hinaus schon nicht mehr wirtschaftlich. Im Endeffekt müssen diese Unternehmen aber die Preisgestaltung mit den Online-Händlern ausmachen, auch wenn die Mehrkosten so oder so an die Endkunden weitergereicht werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2013)

Soso, soll man als Kunde in Zukunft also einen "Aufpreis" zahlen um sein Paket überhaupt noch bis zur Haustür geliefert zu bekommen, so es denn überhaupt da ankommt.
Da hab ich in der Vergangenheit nemlich schon die "tollsten" Sachen erlebt das man Lieferung inerhalb von 24h bezahlt es aber dann letztlich doch in einem Paketshop abholen darf da der Fahrer mal einfach keine Lust hatte mit dem Fahrstuhl in den 10ten Stock zu kommen um das Paket zuzustellen und deshalb einfach mal unten an der Haustür den Zettel von wegen nicht da ausgefüllt hat ohne zu klingeln.
Von Hermes möchte ich da noch nicht mal anfangen... 

Ich meine im Prinzip hätte ich ja nicht mal was dagegen das ich für mein Paket was mehr bezahlen soll, wüsste man dann wenigstens das die Zusteller auch davon profitieren und das letztlich nicht nur in den Taschen der Firmen landet und vor allem würde ich für den Mehrpreis auch mal das bekommen was mir eigentlich an Service versprochen wird!


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (11. November 2013)

ob nun der postbote das paket im auto rum fährt oder ein kollege es gleich in ner packstation lässt(in der richtigen!)ist mir persöhnlich egal, denn wer nen "normalen" 6-15 uhr job hat hat keine chance auf ein gespräch mit den postboten ausser samstags(vorraussetzung das man da nicht arbeitet).
ist nur eine frechheit wie wenig geld z.b. hermes auslieferer bekommen(ganz davon abgesehen das sie ihr privat auto zum ausliefernnutzen).

wobei wieso nur onlinebestellungen? katalogbestellungen am besten gleich mit streichen und die normalen briefe also was man da noch sparen kann(sarkasmus/ironie aus)


----------



## Research (11. November 2013)

Ein HurrrrrrrA! Auf die Privatisierung!


----------



## ULKi22 (11. November 2013)

Sollen sie ruhig machen, dann wird halt bei Händlern die per GLS und DPD versenden solange nichts mehr bestellt bis die ihren Paketdienst ändern, ich hab weder Zeit noch Lust für die Typen die Arbeit zu machen, damit die Manager noch mehr Ferraris in ihre Garagen stellen können.


----------



## AnthraX (11. November 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir schon längst Standard, seit Jahren.
> Die Post/DHL stellt fast nichts mehr persönlich zu, und ich muss kilometerweit zur nächsten Filiale laufen.



Wie wärs mit Auto?


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. November 2013)

Hmm wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier so durchlese, frage ich mich wer den mehr als nur die Headline gelesen hat. 
Ich muss auch sagen das die Headline sehr unvorteilhaft gewählt wurde. Es geht darum das die besagten Packetdienste nur noch einen Zustellversuch übernehmen werden. Danach ist das Packet im Packetshop abzuholen. (Ausser GLS aber die sind eh nicht mein Packetdienst)

Kleiner Tip an die Redaktion. Spart euch die Mühe einen guten Artikel zu schreiben. Denn die meisten der Besucher lesen diese wahrscheinlich erst garnicht. Einfach eine Headline und der Rest weglassen. Dann kommt ihr bestimmt auch auf über 500 News am Tag


----------



## matty2580 (11. November 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Auto?


Ich habe kein Auto....
Und zum langen Weg kommt noch ca. mindesten 30 Minuten Wartezeit in der Postfiliale dazu, weil sich über 30 000 Menschen eine Filiale teilen müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier so durchlese, frage ich mich wer den mehr als nur die Headline gelesen hat.
> Ich muss auch sagen das die Headline sehr unvorteilhaft gewählt wurde. Es geht darum das die besagten Packetdienste nur noch einen Zustellversuch übernehmen werden. Danach ist das Packet im Packetshop abzuholen. (Ausser GLS aber die sind eh nicht mein Packetdienst)





> Angeblich planen die Logistikdienste DPD und GLS nun, *Pakete nicht mehr bis zur Haustür zuzustellen*. *Der Kunde soll sein Paket in einem Paketshop abholen*.





> *GLS möchte daher* Pakete künftig *zum Standardpreis* nur noch *bis zu einem Paketshop transportieren*, in dem der Kunde dann eine Woche lang sein Paket abholen kann. Dem Kunden soll es freigestellt werden, an welchen Paketshop die Lieferung gehen soll und dies beim Bestellvorgang angeben. *Wer eine Lieferung zur Privatadresse wünscht, muss einen Aufpreis zahlen.* LS-Chef Rico Back kommentiert: "*Wir brauchen einen Bewusstseinswandel. Onlinebesteller müssen sich ihre Sendungen selbst abholen*. [...] Onlinebesteller müssen sich schon beim Bestellen darüber klar werden, wohin sie ihr Paket haben wollen."


 
 Auch wenn es sich nur derzeitig auf GLS bezieht liest man doch wo die Reise hingeht. Glaubst du wirklich das die anderen Frachtflieger da nicht nachziehen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. November 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich nur derzeitig auf GLS bezieht liest man doch wo die Reise hingeht. Glaubst du wirklich das die anderen Frachtflieger da nicht nachziehen?


 
Dann steht es Dir als mündiger Käufer frei den benannten Packetdienst zu meiden, bzw die Shops die nur diesen Packetdienst anbieten


----------



## korsakoff6 (11. November 2013)

macht dir dhl bei mir jetzt schon regelmäßig.

wozu zahle ich überhaupt versand und bestelle es nach hause, wenn ich das paket eh jedesmal an einem shop abholen kann, der nur bis 18uhr offen hat !?


----------



## konkon (11. November 2013)

So kann man sich sein Grab auch schaufeln. DPD nutzt sowieso kaum einer, GLS noch weniger - und die wollen dann nur bis zum Paketshop liefern 
Mit DHL gibts keine Probleme, da hast du wenigstens, wenn es mal in einer Filiale zur Abholung liegt, alle 200m einen Laden!

Wenn DHL einem die Pakete gar nicht erst zustellt, sondern gleich ein Zettelchen einwirft - direkt bei DHL melden, die kümmern sich drum, dass es in Zukunft besser wird. Außerdem werden auch hin und wieder die Fahrer ausgewechselt, sodass sowas auf lange Sicht gar nicht sein dürfte.


----------



## rabe08 (11. November 2013)

Wie man hört, gibt es Großversender, die versuchen, die Versandpreise auf 2 Euro pro Paket pauschal zu drücken. Das den Paket-Unternehmen da nicht nach optimalem (End-)Kunden Service ist, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Business macht nur dann Spaß, wenn beide Seiten mit dem Preis leben können.


----------



## SphinxBased (11. November 2013)

ja klar.....hier will mal wieder einer die gewinnmaximierung vorantreiben und auf den kunden abwälzen....ich zahl schliesslich versandkosten und zustellgebühren...und das nicht zu knapp!!!!!!!!!!
na dann machts mal gut gls und dpd und wie ihr alle heisst die jetzt den kunden die pakete selbst abholen lassen....dhl is eh schneller!!!!!! und tschüss


----------



## matty2580 (11. November 2013)

konkon schrieb:


> Mit DHL gibts keine Probleme, da hast du wenigstens, wenn es mal in einer Filiale zur Abholung liegt, alle 200m einen Laden!
> Wenn DHL einem die Pakete gar nicht erst zustellt, sondern gleich ein Zettelchen einwirft - direkt bei DHL melden, die kümmern sich drum, dass es in Zukunft besser wird.
> Außerdem werden auch hin und wieder die Fahrer ausgewechselt, sodass sowas auf lange Sicht gar nicht sein dürfte.


Wie geschrieben, seit Jahren stellt DHL bei mir nicht mehr persönlich zu, nur gelbe Zettel im Briefkasten.
Wiederholte Beschwerden (in der Filiale, online, per Telefon) helfen auch nicht.
Die nächste Filiale ist ca. 1,5 km entfernt, also insgesamt über 3 km Laufweg.
Da sich hier in Potsdam 3 große Neubaugebiete (Stern/Drewitz/Kirchsteigfeld + Alt Drewitz) eine Filiale im Sterncenter teilen müssen, 
plus Postbankkunden, kommen mindestens 30 min Wartezeit mit dazu, teilweise auch 1 h.
Arbeitest Du bei der Post, oder warum stellt du die Post hier so positiv dar?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

Wozu braucht man dann überhaupt noch die Lieferdienste?
Die Pakete kann man dann auch bei der Post abholen, denn das bekommt die auch noch hin. 

Normalerweise baut man aus, wenn ständig mehr Aufträge rein kommen, aber anscheinend gibt es für gewisse Branchen eigene Regeln.


----------



## seltsam (11. November 2013)

Ich werde mal daran denken denken,wenn ich mir den nächsten Kühlschrank bestell und dann knapp 2 km huckepack damit durch die stadt laufen muss,weil dieser verdammte paketdienst keinen bock hatte seine arbeit zu machen 

Nein im ernst - ich find die aussage lachhaft von dem.

Edit wegen kommentaren weiter oben: Meine nächste postfiliale ist knapp 2 km weg von hier und ich wohne nicht auf dem dorf.


----------



## blubblah (11. November 2013)

Da ich die Fahrer von DHL, GLS und DPD berufsmäßig gut kenne, werden selbst Pakete die an meine Privatadresse geschickt werden auf der Arbeit abgegeben, so lange sie tragbar sind. Ansonsten gehen die an die angeschriebene Adresse.

Wenn Amazon mein Paket (Bin Primekunde) mit Hermes verschickt, bekomme ich jedes mal fast einen Herzinfarkt. Hermes ist einfach nur unmöglich. Samstags liefern die hier (Großstadt) überhaupt nicht aus, oder kommen zu unmöglichen Zeiten. Ach ja, DPD und GLS liefern auch am Samstag nicht aus. Aber das ist bei denen regel. Bei Hermes je nach Lust und Laune. Geht doch nichts über DHL, seltens mal ein Problem. 
Ich würde ja bei Amazon sogar 50 cent extra bezahlen als Primekunde, nur damit die garantiert mit DHL ausliefern.


----------



## dark1984 (11. November 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, seit Jahren stellt DHL bei mir nicht mehr persönlich zu, nur gelbe Zettel im Briefkasten.
> Wiederholte Beschwerden (in der Filiale, online, per Telefon) helfen auch nicht.
> Die nächste Filiale ist ca. 1,5 km entfernt, also insgesamt über 3 km Laufweg.
> Da sich hier in Potsdam 3 große Neubaugebiete (Stern/Drewitz/Kirchsteigfeld + Alt Drewitz) eine Filiale im Sterncenter teilen müssen,
> ...


 
Ok diese 30-60min Wartezeit sind in deinem Fall schon ätzend ... aber wenn ich lese 3km laufen ... Ich kenne dich nicht, deshalb erspare ich mir jetzt jeden weiteren Kommentar.

Lieber zurück zum Thema: Ich bekomme meine Lieferungen idR durch DHL, selten auch mal durch Hermes. Mit DHL habe ich nie Probleme, mit Hermes manchmal was Laufzeiten angeht. Habe den Vorteil das ich meine Pakte nicht an meine Privatadresse schicken lasse, sondern zu meiner Mutter die nen Lottoladen hat, so das ich meine Pakte dann dort abholen kann. Da viele Leute ihre Pakte dort anliefern lassen und sie dann abholen, kann der Paketfahrer das Zeitlich natürlich gut einplanen. 

Das GLS jetzt direkt an nen Paketshop liefern will finde ich jetzt garnicht mal so schlimm, das Ding ist nur das die Dinger sicher um einiges seltener anzutreffen sind als ne Postfiliale. Ich kenne hier in Frankfurt nur ne Handvoll und davon ist keiner in meiner nähe. Ich kann nur hoffen das meine Pakte weiter über DHL oder zumindest Hermes verschickt werden.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

Ich verstehe das nicht.
Wenn die das Aufkommen nicht mehr bewältigen können sollen sie eben mehr Leute einstellen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. November 2013)

damit VERLIERT MAN EINEN WICHTIGEN VORTEIL, wenn man online bestellt.
sowas DUMMES kann ich da nur sagen.
MEHR LEUTE EINSTELLEN IST AUCH BLÖDSINN....

sollen sie sich zusammentun und GEMEINSAM die zustellungen OPTIMIEREN.

dann habe ich nur *EINEN Paketdienst am tag*.

IDIOTEN.

mfg


----------



## Pas89 (11. November 2013)

Von mir aus sollen die ein paar Packstationen bauen, da ich sowieso fast immer arbeite wenn das Paket geliefert wird. Es ist einfach nervig zusätzlich noch einen Tag zu warten bis man in einer Filiale das Paket holen kann und dann meistens noch zu Öffnungszeiten, die auch nicht besser sind als die Lieferzeiten...


----------



## BikeRider (11. November 2013)

Ausgerechnet GLS will da noch mehr sparen, wenn ich an die Berichte über die ganzen Subunternehmer und die Geschäftspraxis von GLS denke.


----------



## hanfi104 (11. November 2013)

Lieferung direkt zum Shop wäre echt nice, läuft sowieso immer darauf hinaus... Der Wagen ist um 17:00 am Shop und dann am gleichen Tag noch mien Paket abholen. Zwischen 8:00 und 12:00 Uhr, bei mir übliche Leiferzeitspanne, ist hier niemand Zuhause. Am besten sind sowieso die, die einfach garnicht vorbei kommen und sagen war niemand da


----------



## holli146 (11. November 2013)

Ich versuch mittlerweile auch alles nur noch über DHL zu bestellen. Hab mit den anderen zu oft schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. z.B. gefälschte Unterschriften und einmal Unterschrift gefälscht und bei einem anderen Haus einfach im Garten abgestellt. Als Antwort vom Paketdienst kam dann nur der Scan mit der Unterschrift nachdem Motto was haben Sie denn Sie haben doch unterschrieben.
Da Zahl ich lieber ein zwei Euro mehr und bekomm die Ware sicher bis zur richtigen Haustüre geliefert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2013)

Es wäre doch ein enormer Gewinn für alle, wenn vorher schon ausgemacht werden könne wann das Paket geliefert werden soll, dann wären unnötige Anlieferungen vorbei und der Kunde ist zu hause und weiß wann es ankommt.
Aber wenn es nur mehr zu solchen Zentren kommt, und man für Zustellungen doppelt zahlen muss, werde ich diese Dienste meiden, denn es gibt noch andere gute Dienste, ich lebe nicht in DE und kann mich noch in meinem Land auf die Post verlassen, was auch immer mehr Shops so sehen.


----------



## longtom (11. November 2013)

Gut so ich hoffe die ziehen das alle durch ,im moment denkt doch jeder der sich ne Glotze oder ähnliches Online kauft der gute Mann vom Zustelldienst stellt ihm das Teil für seine Popeligen 4,90€ -6,90€  Versandkosten noch in der Hütte auf .


----------



## Anchorage (11. November 2013)

Dann sollen die bitte auch die Kosten senken wenn es nicht geliefert wird, mit GLS lass ich mir eh nix mehr Liefern mehrere Kaputte Pakete bekommen.
Von dem mehr Geld wird von den Lieferanten eh keiner was sehen, stecken sich die Obermotze alles selbst in die Taschen. 
Das kommt aber auch davon wenn man so knapp Kalkuliert, guter Freund von mir Arbeitet eben bei so einem Dienst, hat gemeint das er ziemlich oft Überstunden machen muss weil 
zu wenige Mitarbeiter beschäftigt werden und eben auch zu wenige Transporter gibt. Ist alles auf ein Minimum geschraubt um Maximalen Profit zu erwirtschaften .

@longtom also für einen Fernseher zahlt man schon ein guten Stück mehr, ich habe letztens eine Logitech Anlage verschickt mit 13kg und habe 12,49 für den Versand gezahlt.


----------



## Colorona (11. November 2013)

also wenn ich was bestelle versuche ich immer gls zu vermeiden. die läuten nicht einmal an bei mir und zum nächsten paketshop muss ich eine halbe stunde durch die stadt..ausserdem brauchen die immer ewigkeiten..dhl ist da um einiges besser..schnelle, zuverlässiger und vor allem geben die auch in österreich bei der post die pakete ab..da muss ich dann nur einmal über die straße


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

Bei mir wurden schon Pakete ohne klingeln vor der Tür liegen gelassen, obwohl ich zu Hause war. 
Irgendwann springe ich mal raus, dann fällt der vor Schreck die Treppe runter. 

Ernsthaft, schön langsam sollte wirklich alles wieder mit der Post geliefert werden. 
Das Meiste könnte man mit der Bahn quer durch's Land schicken und dann beim Einkaufen dort abholen.


----------



## alm0st (11. November 2013)

Von GLS möchte ich so oder nichts zugestellt bekommen. Die Fahrer zwar nur die ärmsten und ausgebeutesten Säue aber so wie die mir schon teilweise Pakete zugestellt haben, kann man nur erahnen, was damit auf dem weiten Weg passiert ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, schön langsam sollte wirklich alles wieder mit der Post geliefert werden.


Sehe ich genau so.
 Leider bieten das nicht alle an, weil sie wahrscheinlich mit anderen Diensten Geld sparen und lukrative Verträge vereinbart haben, aber ich versuche immer dort einzukaufen wo auch die Post zur Auswahl steht, da ist es mir persönlich egal wenn der Shop das Produkt für Zwei/Drei €uro mehr anbietet, den beim Lieferanten hört es spätestens auf mit "Geiz ist Geil".
Bei mir kommt sogar ein Sieges-gefühl auf wenn ich einen Shop finde der die Post anbietet


----------



## mds51 (11. November 2013)

Macht DHL doch auch.
Einen Zustellversuch, ggf. Abgabe beim Nachbarn, danach muss ich es mir im Shop abholen.
Ich finde das nicht unbedingt problematisch.

Aber wie viele Shops verschicken schon via GLS, das hatte ich bisher nur 1 Mal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

Bei aller Kritik gegenüber einzelner Anbieter, es kochen alle nur mit Wasser und deren Job möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt machen. Mit GLS hatte ich persönlich die wenigsten Probleme, bei DHL gammelt je nach Paketzentrum die Ware erstmal etwas rum oder man schickt das Paket einfach irgendwo hin ( aus den Augen aus den Sinn ) oder wieder zurück wenn man auch nur eine Hausnummer daneben liegt. Mit DPD und UPS habe ich bisher zu wenig Erfahrung und bei Hermes stört die Lieferzeit, da wäre es per Pedes ja fast schneller. Generell sollten die Vereine etwas am Kundenservice und der Logistik feilen.
 Bisher wurde allerdings immer persönlich das Paket übergeben, auch wenn ich nicht beim 1. Klingeln in der Tür stehe ( 2. Etage )


----------



## Tytator (11. November 2013)

Ich hatte mal ein Paket mit GLS, das komplett mit Diesel bekippt worden war. Außerdem wars von oben schön eingedrückt.
Fragt man sich, wie sich so ein Dienst überhaupt so lange halten kann.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. November 2013)

Bei Otto z.B. kann man sich für 5 Euro Vor-Ort liefern lassen oder kostenlos zur Paketstation.

Das fände ich top, wenn es überall so gehen würde 

Wenigstens 2-3 Euro Nachlass


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (11. November 2013)

Ist mir egal da ich nur per DHL schicken lasse und das in meiner Paketbox hinterlegt werden soll, ist einfacher für den Boten und ich kann es rund um die Uhr abholen, Karte rein in den Automaten, Pin bekommt man jedesmal via SMS, finde den Services am Besten, das die anderen da nicht nachziehen ist mir nicht begreiflich


----------



## Panto (11. November 2013)

dann könnt ich aber nix mehr bestellen. hab kein auto. und nen fetten karton schlepp ich bestimmt nicht durch die stadt. blamage


----------



## Research (11. November 2013)

Der Markt wird das richten. Bis die Politik "retten" kommt.

Wetten werden angenommen.


----------



## Excalibur0177 (11. November 2013)

Ich seh schon das nächste Unternehmen den Bach runter gehen...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. November 2013)

Ein Glück das alle Shops wo ich bestelle und bestellt habe per DHL oder Hermes versenden.

Und wenn ich mal nicht da bin dann war immer einer meiner freundlichen Nachbarn da wo das Paket abgegeben wurde. 

Wenn die einfach nicht genug Ressourcen haben sollen die halt neue Mitarbeiter einstellen und ausbauen. Können doch froh sein das sie genug Pakete zum zustellen haben, aber immer weiter die Versandkosten erhöhen


----------



## -Chefkoch- (11. November 2013)

Wenn DHL das machen würde wäre es für mich kein Problem, wird eh zu 99% alles an die Packstation geliefert. Eine bessere Lösung gibt es für Berufstätige einfach nicht.


----------



## Naennon (11. November 2013)

ganz einfach

GSL und Hermes direkt zerschlagen, sind eh die reudigsten Zusteller des Landes!


----------



## jamie (11. November 2013)

Dafuq? Warum stellt man dann nicht einfach den zweiten Zustellversuch ein und sagt, dass die Kunden ihr Paket dann abholen müssen?
Naja, gibt ja noch Alternativen. Die beiden genannten nutze ich sowieso quasi gar nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. November 2013)

ich bestelle nur noch per DHL direkt zur packstation. ich habe zum glück eine in etwa 1km entfernung. die ist zwar dauernd überfüllt, weshalb ich dann 5km weiter zur nächsten fahren darf, aber immerhin bekomme ich mein paket. 
direkt nach hause zustellen lassen ist selbst bei DHL oftmals eine katastrophe. 
beispiel: wir haben uns für unser mittelalterlager feuerlöscher bestellt (sicherheit geht nunmal vor), die großen mit 6Kg inhalt. wenn man kein auto hat, lääst man sich die liefern. nur hatte der fahrer wohl keine lust, seine sackkarre auszupacken und die löscher zu uns zu bringen. wir wohnen zwar im 8ten stock, aber es gibt einen fahrstuhl und der zugang zum haus ist barierrefrei, somit wäre die einzig wirkliche anstrengung gewesen, die lösche auf die karre zu heben. da hätten wir uns die versandkosten auch sparen können. 
ich hab auch schon von so aktionen gehört, dass der paketbote einmal kurz angehalten hat, gesehen hat, dass es ein hochhaus ist, dann nur den zettel in den kasten geworfen hat ohne zu klingeln. und die person, die das paket erwartet hat, stand auf dem balkon und hat sogar noch nach unten gerufen.


----------



## ricky4 (11. November 2013)

...und ich dachte immer Paketdienste leben von der Zustellung von Paketen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2013)

ricky4 schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte immer Paketdienste leben von der Zustellung von Paketen.


 Ne, von Zettel einwerfen


----------



## Riplex (11. November 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich bestelle nur noch per DHL direkt zur packstation. ich habe zum glück eine in etwa 1km entfernung. die ist zwar dauernd überfüllt, weshalb ich dann 5km weiter zur nächsten fahren darf, aber immerhin bekomme ich mein paket.
> direkt nach hause zustellen lassen ist selbst bei DHL oftmals eine katastrophe.
> beispiel: wir haben uns für unser mittelalterlager feuerlöscher bestellt (sicherheit geht nunmal vor), die großen mit 6Kg inhalt. wenn man kein auto hat, lääst man sich die liefern. nur hatte der fahrer wohl keine lust, seine sackkarre auszupacken und die löscher zu uns zu bringen. wir wohnen zwar im 8ten stock, aber es gibt einen fahrstuhl und der zugang zum haus ist barierrefrei, somit wäre die einzig wirkliche anstrengung gewesen, die lösche auf die karre zu heben. da hätten wir uns die versandkosten auch sparen können.
> ich hab auch schon von so aktionen gehört, dass der paketbote einmal kurz angehalten hat, gesehen hat, dass es ein hochhaus ist, dann nur den zettel in den kasten geworfen hat ohne zu klingeln. und die person, die das paket erwartet hat, stand auf dem balkon und hat sogar noch nach unten gerufen.


 

*g* Der Feuer Toifel bestellt nen Feuerlöscher. Na dann viel Spass beim zündeln 

Bei Hermes hatte ich das oft, das die am Haus vorbeigefahren sind und Online stand dann das ich nicht anzutreffen war.
Das nächste mal schmeiss ich dem ein Ziegelstein in die Karre ! Mit DHL war ich immer zufrieden eigentlich....


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. November 2013)

DPD sollte eventuell erst mal überhaupt damit anfangen zu versuchen Pakete zuzustellen, aber selbst für die Karte im Briefkasten ist der Fahrer zu faul.
In den nächsten Paketshop ist ja auch eine grandiose Idee, gut das der auch nur während der Arbeitszeiten und nicht am Wochenende geöffnet hat, teilweise ja nicht mal 5 Tage die Woche


----------



## Dark-Blood (11. November 2013)

Bei uns klingeln se nimmer, die stecken keine Zettel mehr rein sondern schmeißens nur noch vor die Haustüre ... 
DHL ist da tausend mal besser, freundlich pünktlich und Sorglos. 
Das letzte mal als ich den DPD futzi zu Gesicht bekommen habe, hat er mich verdutzt angeschaut und mir n total 
verdrücktes Paket in die Hand gedrückt mit den Worten, hoffentlich ists kein Glas und weg war er wieder ... 
Wenns irgendwie geht vermeide ich jeglichen Kontakt mit DPD Hermes oder wie die ganzen drecks Läden heißen. 
Einzig guter ist DHL und dann zahl ich gern auch n Euro mehr.


----------



## ludscha (11. November 2013)

Naja ich würd mal sagen mit der Aussage, kann man drauf warten bis sie sich selbst weg rationalisiert haben.  

Aber die braucht e keiner, da Zustellung und Service unterirdisch sind


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (11. November 2013)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Das letzte mal als ich den DPD futzi zu Gesicht bekommen habe, hat er mich verdutzt angeschaut und mir n total
> verdrücktes Paket in die Hand gedrückt mit den Worten, hoffentlich ists kein Glas und weg war er wieder ...
> Wenns irgendwie geht vermeide ich jeglichen Kontakt mit DPD Hermes oder wie die ganzen drecks Läden heißen.
> Einzig guter ist DHL und dann zahl ich gern auch n Euro mehr.


 
Na wenigstens hat er darauf noch hingewiesen 

Also ganz ehrlich, ich habe mit DPD und GLS nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, bei DPD war ich vom Klingeln zur Gegensprechanlage keine 2 Sekunden entfernt, als ich ranging nur noch rauschen, als ich draussen war, war der Fahrer schon weg, ja da kuckt man dann echt blöd aus der Wäsche, wenn man dann im Briefkasten schaut um sein Zettel zu studieren, das der Paketbote gerade da war.

Nene, nur noch DHL und an die Paketstation das sind keine 300m, passt, auch im Winter


----------



## Sash12 (11. November 2013)

Die einzigsten Vernüftigen Unternehmen hier bei mir sind DHL und UPS, die sind immer nett und gab bisher auch keine Probleme. Vorallem sehen die von DHL und UPS nicht so aus als wenn die imemr den mega Zeitdruck hätten.
Der Typ von GLS der die Packete bei mir in der Firma immer bringt, der wirkt schon immerso las wenn er auf der Flucht wäre. Aber zum Glück hab ich privat noch nichts mit Hermes, GLS oder DPD bekommen war immer DHL und UPS die sher zuverlässig waren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2013)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier so durchlese, frage ich mich wer den mehr als nur die Headline gelesen hat.
> Ich muss auch sagen das die Headline sehr unvorteilhaft gewählt wurde. Es geht darum das die besagten Packetdienste nur noch einen Zustellversuch übernehmen werden. Danach ist das Packet im Packetshop abzuholen. (Ausser GLS aber die sind eh nicht mein Packetdienst)



"nicht außer".
50% der im von-dir-so-sorgfältig-gelesenen-Artikel genannten Paketdienste sind GLS. Und der andere will seinen Service zumindest deutlich zurückbauen.




matty2580 schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, seit Jahren stellt DHL bei mir nicht mehr persönlich zu, nur gelbe Zettel im Briefkasten.
> Wiederholte Beschwerden (in der Filiale, online, per Telefon) helfen auch nicht.
> Die nächste Filiale ist ca. 1,5 km entfernt, also insgesamt über 3 km Laufweg.
> Da sich hier in Potsdam 3 große Neubaugebiete (Stern/Drewitz/Kirchsteigfeld + Alt Drewitz) eine Filiale im Sterncenter teilen müssen,
> ...


 
Die Service-Qualität schwankt massiv, je nach Region. Bei meinen Eltern in Frankfurt war es auch 6-8 Jahre lang so, dass nur Kärtchen zugestellt wurden und die Filiale war auch entsprechend überlaufen (langsam bessert es sich, ~50% Chance auf Zustellung). Bei mir in Kiel dagegen war das unbequemste, was in 8 Jahren passiert ist, die Zustellung an einen Nachbarn der 2 Tage lang nicht da war. Ansonsten wird brav an die Tür geliefert, wenn ich da bin oder ich hol es mir abends vom Nachbarn oder dem Lädchen neben an. Und in letzerem Falle denkt der Paketbote sogar soweit mit, dass er die Karte nicht oben an der Tür in den Kasten wirft (Briefkästen auf der Etage), sondern unten in der Einganshalle an die Wand klebt (-> man läuft nicht hoch in den vierten, nur um festzustellen, dass man nochmal ans Nachbarhaus muss )




Research schrieb:


> Der Markt wird das richten. Bis die Politik "retten" kommt.
> 
> Wetten werden angenommen.



Und die Rettung wird dann auf Lobbypapieren aufgebaut, die keinem was genützt hätten, aber soweit verklauseliert, dass sie einen riesen Bürokratieaufwand darstellt...
Willkommen in einem Liberalismus, der trotzdem eine Grundversorgung will, die aber natürlich nicht selbst liefern kann 




ricky4 schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte immer Paketdienste leben von der Zustellung von Paketen.


 
Nö. Die Annahme von Päckchen ist VIEL lukrativer, als die Zustellung


----------



## Rolk (11. November 2013)

Naja, ich würde sowieso nichts mehr bestellen was per GLS "geliefert" wird. Bisher hatte ich 2 mal das Vergnügen mit GLS. Einmal ging die Bestellung wegen angeblich ungültiger Adresse zurück an den Absender und kam dann im 2. Versuch mit Transportschaden. Das andere mal haben sie mich dann beim 1. Versuch gefunden, aber auch hier hatte ich einen Transportschaden. Also zumindest in meiner Ecke muss GLS der letzte Drecksladen sein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. November 2013)

Also wenn man den Lieferservice schon einkrümmen will, dann müssen die Paketshops auch mindestens so lange geöffnet haben, wie die ganzen Discounter, nämlich bis 22 Uhr, auch Samstags. 

Und wenn Ich schon in einen dieser Shops gehe, dann sehe Ich es auch nicht ein, den kompletten Preis zu bezahlen. Gerade dann, wenn Ich erst mal ins übernächste Kaff fahren muss.

Die Umsätze der Paketdienste steigen ja nach wie vor, also müssen sich diese auch vergrößern. Entweder man stellt mehr Fahrer ein, oder man macht mehr Shops auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

> Die Umsätze der Paketdienste steigen ja nach wie vor, also müssen sich diese auch vergrößern. Entweder man stellt mehr Fahrer ein, oder man macht mehr Shops auf.


 Mehr Personal oder weitere Fahrzeuge sowie Mietkosten sind einfach zu hoch, und ohne Geld wird man keines dieser Dinge auf die Beine stellen


----------



## BikeRider (11. November 2013)

Das mit dem Transportschäden kenne ich von DHL auch.
Habe mal Live mitbekommen ,wie die Fahrzeuge beladen wurden.
Klappe auf und Paket rein schmeißen.


----------



## SIICCC (11. November 2013)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Das mit dem Transportschäden kenne ich von DHL auch.
> Habe mal Live mitbekommen ,wie die Fahrzeuge beladen wurden.
> Klappe auf und Paket rein schmeißen.


 
liegt ja wohl nicht an DHL... sondern eher am jeweiligen fahrer


----------



## Marvin82 (11. November 2013)

Totaler Bullshit
alles nur Gewinnmaximierung sonst nix
Die lassen nur noch subunternehmer fahren und denen wird nur das zugestellte Päckchen entlohnt.  Das Päckchen was nicht zugestellt wurde geht halt zu lasten des subunternehmer.  
Der fährt zwei mal dahin und bekommt wenn er pech hat kein cent da nicht angetroffen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. November 2013)

SIICCC schrieb:


> liegt ja wohl nicht an DHL... sondern eher am jeweiligen fahrer


 
Kann ich durchaus bestätigen. Ich selber habe in all den Jahren jedenfalls fast gar keinen Ärger mit DHL gehabt, und wenn dann nur bei einem speziellen Paket-/Postboten. Dafür bereits beim ersten mal mit GLS.


----------



## darthbomber (12. November 2013)

Bei uns im Wohngebiet (hauptsächlich Einfamilien- oder Doppelhäuser) funktionierts mit DHL und Hermes, die Fahrer liefern zum Teil schon einige Jahre bei uns auffer Straße. Ok, bei uns is praktisch, es is eigentlich immer jemand zu Hause (meistens meine Oma), wenn die kommen und wenn bei de Nachbarn keiner da is, landet der Kram bei uns (quasi lokale Paketannahme für de ganze Straße, was die Boten och mittlerweile wissen). Die warten dann och, bis man unten is und rennen ni nach 30s zum nächsten. Nur die unwissenden DPD- und GLS-Spaten kratzen glei wieder de Kurve, aber damit kommt recht selten ma was.


----------



## lipt00n (12. November 2013)

derstef_computec_account schrieb:


> Aktuell bekommt man doch eh schon nur noch eine orangene Abholkarte wenn man nicht im Erdgeschoss wohnt und es keinen Aufzug gibt. Wo liegt denn da der Unterschied?
> Sicher haben diese Paketshops dann auch noch Öffnungszeiten wie Behörden.
> 
> Servicewüste Deutschland.


 
Kenne ich. 
Früher auf dem Dorf war das kein Problem. Da ist der DHL-Mann am Releasetag eines WoW AddOns sogar vor seiner Runde bei mir am Haus vorbeikommen (was dann ca. 2 Stunden ausmacht), damit ich mein Spiel schnell bekomme (er wusste was ich erwarte, der wusste sowieso alles, der Mann).

Seit ich in Frankfurt wohne, ist damit Essig. Jedesmal ein anderer Fahrer, und ob die klingeln ist Glückssache. Die sehen, dass ich im 2. Stock wohne und dann landet oft sofort die Benachrichtigungskarte im Briefkasten. Richtig blöd ist das, wenn man sich frei nimmt weil man auf ein wichtiges Paket wartet (wirklich wichtig, kein Spiel oder sowas) und sich um 15h wundert, warum noch niemand geklingelt hat. Beim Nachsehen findet man dann diese ominöse Karte im Briefkasten...

Ich kanns dem Hungerlohnzusteller einerseits nicht verdenken, aber ich kann in meinem Job auch nicht so ne ******* bauen -und königlich bezahlt werde ich da sicherlich auch nicht. Also so ein bisschen Pflichtbewusstsein will ich einfach erwarten können...


----------



## Skysnake (12. November 2013)

Da sag ich nur eins.

Wenn die nicht mehr zustellen wollen, dann wird es ein anderer Dienst machen. Die Nachfrage ist da, ergo wird Sie auch befriedigt werden. Fragt sich nur, zu welchen Kosten.

Ist aber an sich ganz einfach. Wenn die Ware aus dem Internet dennoch entsprechend billiger ist, dann ist mir das egal. Ich schau eh nur auf den Endpreis. Ob die Lieferung jetzt 1€ oder 100€ kostet ist mir Jacke wie Hose. Am Ende muss der Gesamtpreis SOWIE! Service stimmen!

Stimmt eins oder gar beides nicht, kann ich auch im Laden kaufen, und wenn mir was nicht passt, dem Inhaber den Kopf abreisen...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. November 2013)

Mich nervt es schon gewaltig wen Paketdienste die Lieferung einfach so vor die Tür stellen bzw. beim Nachbarn abgeben (den man evtl. nicht mal kennt).
Manche Dienste gehen sogar soweit und versuchen das Paket 3x zu liefern und das dann um 11.43Uhr oder zu so tollen Zeiten wo jeder Mensch daheim ist! 
Da braucht man sich ja nicht wundern wen kein Mensch Daheim ist.
Ich lasse mir wen möglich Pakete immer direkt auf die Arbeit liefern, jedoch würde ich es besser finden, könnte ich Sie direkt zum Paketshop schicken bzw. Sie mir gleich dort abholen.
Kein Stress mit den Nachtbarn, Privatsphäre für mich und mein Paket und keine Mehrkosten für den Dienstleister. 

Natürlich sollte es aber eine Option beim shoppen geben mit der ich mir das Paket direkt nach Hause liefern lassen kann. 
Ich spreche in meinem Text nur von meinen Wünschen.


----------



## red_hammer (12. November 2013)

Genialer Schachzug. Man hat festgestellt, dass die Paketzustellung im "Paketzustellungsgewerbe" Geld kostet. Also stellt man die Paketzustellung ein...

Ich hoffe, die Firmenvorstände bei GLS bekommen für diese Idee einen Riesen Weihnachts-, Jahres-, und Sonderbonus in Millionenhöhe.

Da kommt mir gerade eine Idee für die Männer bei der Bahn:  Die blöden Züge im Bahngewerbe kosten doch auch nur Geld. Warum nicht den Zugbetrieb einstellen? Spart bestimmt ne Menge Geld. Die Bahn stellt gegen Entgeld ihre Bahnhöfe als Orientierungspunkte und die Gleise als Navigationshilfen zur Verfügung und man kann dann von Bahnhof zu Bahnhof laufen...


----------



## -NeXoN- (12. November 2013)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir wen möglich Pakete immer direkt auf die Arbeit liefern, jedoch würde ich es besser finden, könnte ich Sie direkt zum Paketshop schicken bzw. Sie mir gleich dort abholen.
> Kein Stress mit den Nachtbarn, Privatsphäre für mich und mein Paket und keine Mehrkosten für den Dienstleister.


 
Ist kein Problem und kannst du dir hier einrichten


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. November 2013)

-NeXoN- schrieb:


> Ist kein Problem und kannst du dir hier einrichten


 
JA JA mein Bester, DHL bietet diesen Dienst, aber Hermes u. Co. sind hier nicht so dolle!
Wen möglich lasse ich eh nur mit DHL liefern, die kommen zu "normalen" Zeiten. 

LG EDDIE


----------



## mds51 (12. November 2013)

Also hier in Dresden(zumindest in meinem Zustellgebiet) kann ich von Hermes und DHL nur gutes Berichten.
DPD war einmal so dreist, mir ein EINSCHREIBEN mit Identitätsprüfung vor die Tür zu legen(Treppenhaus) und das auch noch auf der Karte 2 mal falsch zu schreiben...
Ich meine wir sind ein 3 Parteien-Haus und ich keine meine Nachbarn, aber sowas sollte definitiv nicht passieren.

GLS hatte ich bisher 2 mal zu tun. Waren beides großen Lieferungen (Leinwand und Sicherheitsglasplatte) und beider verlief problemlos.
Bei meinen Eltern hatte ich da andere Erfahrungen mit beschädigten Sendungen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

Kann jedem eine Packstation empfehlen


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2013)

Mir persönlich wäre die Lieferung zu einem Paketshop immer noch wesentlich lieber, als die Abgabe beim Nachbarn. Manchmal passiert es einfach, dass nicht einmal ein Benachrichtigungszettel abgegeben wird und man dann fröhlich auf die Suche gehen darf.  Ich selbst nehme auch keine Pakete für meine Nachbarn an. Einmal fand ich unser Paket sogar mal in der Garage deponiert (DHL). Das war aber der einzige Ausrutscher von DHL. Bin mit denen wesentlich zufriedener, als mit Hermes. Dummerweise bekommt man als Amazon-Prime-Kunde immer öfter per Hermes geliefert (als Normalo eher DHL). Sorgfalt scheint den Hermes-Werkvertragler meistens unbekannt zu sein (für den Lohn, den sie bekommen verständlich). Gerne kommen sie auch mal gar nicht. Das hat sich jedoch auch etwas gebessert, seit der vorjährige Verantwortliche für unseren Bezirk einen anderen Job gefunden hat. Das ging dann schon mal so weit, dass ich überlegte die für mich damals noch kostenlose Prime-Mitgliedschaft zu kündigen, um wieder öfter per DHL beliefert zu werden.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

Mit Hermes hatte ich bisher auch immer nur Probleme, entweder kamen sie erst irgendwann abends oder einfach garnicht und haben das Packet zurückgeschickt.


----------



## kingkoolkris (12. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Mit Hermes hatte ich bisher auch immer nur Probleme, entweder kamen sie erst irgendwann abends oder einfach garnicht und haben das Packet zurückgeschickt.


 
Jo, Hermes ist eher was für Abenteurer.


----------



## Axel12 (12. November 2013)

Wenn DHL nicht mehr in der Lage ist die Pakete auszuliefern, dann muss man eben das Management entlassen
und eine neue Führung einstellen!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

Im Moment habe ich Probleme mit der Deutschen Post, ich erwarte seit gut 2 Wochen ein Packet, was auf einmal ein Einwurfbrief sein soll von Max Power, keiner weiß wo es ist. 
Um 9 Uhr ruf ich da erstmal an und dann gibts ne Ansage.


----------



## Kondar (12. November 2013)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Idee: Man soll bei der Bestellung auswählen können, ob man das angeliefert haben will oder ob das Paket im Shop abgeholt werden kann. Ergo quasi das DHL-Modell mit der Packstation nur anders interpretiert. So spart man ganz leicht sehr viele Kosten...


 
noch besser =>
Uhrzeit angeben.
Werkstags bin ich "komischerweise" morgens bis vormittags zu hause nicht zu erreichen.
Darum mag ich Hermes (Pakete bis ~20.30 Uhr und geben die notfals auch beim Nachbarn ab)  und auch dhl.
GLS und Co. sind dagegen nur Drecksläden; versuchen stur immer zur selben Zeit das Paket abzuliefern.


----------



## XmuhX (12. November 2013)

Lächerlich! Die sollen froh sein das sie Aufträge bekommen! Wenn die ein Problem mit der Abwicklung haben, muß dort eben verbessert werden anstatt Kunden zu verärgern!
GLS ist ohnehin einer der letzten Paketdienste die ich nutzen werde und frage auch vorher immer nach, welche Lieferdienst genutzt wird.
Meine Erfahrung ist, das Pakete bei GLS wiederholend länger unterwegs sind als woanders (ein bis zwei Wochen) und ständig ist mindestens eine Ecke der Verpackung beschädigt, um vermutlicherweise den Inhalt zu prüfen!!!


----------



## Kondar (12. November 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dummerweise bekommt man als Amazon-Prime-Kunde immer öfter per Hermes geliefert (als Normalo eher DHL).


 

Offtropic aber neugierig
Wozu Prime?
Wenn ich heute was bei Amazon bestelle  habe ich es max. 2 Tage später und egal ob es mit Hermes oder dhl geliefert wird.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2013)

Kondar schrieb:


> Offtropic aber neugierig
> Wozu Prime?
> Wenn ich heute was bei Amazon bestelle  habe ich es max. 2 Tage später und egal ob es mit Hermes oder dhl geliefert wird.



Weil's für mich ein Jahr kostenlos war. 

Jetzt kostet es mich die Hälfte.


----------



## Ash1983 (12. November 2013)

Auf paket.de gehen, sich registrieren und seine Packstation auswählen. Kann man dann immer dahin liefern lassen, wird per SMS informiert, wenn ein Paket da ist und kann es abholen, wann man will.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. November 2013)

Kondar schrieb:


> Offtropic aber neugierig
> Wozu Prime?
> Wenn ich heute was bei Amazon bestelle  habe ich es max. 2 Tage später und egal ob es mit Hermes oder dhl geliefert wird.


 

Wenn ich bis ca 15 oder 16Uhr bestelle hatte ich mein Paket immer am nächsten Tag. 
Zudem spar ich mir jedesmal Versandkosten, wenn ich unter 20€ bestelle. Für mich haben sich die 29€ Prime schon nach nicht mal nem halben Jahr gerechnet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2013)

Sicherlich ist die Packstation eine Option bis zu einer gewissen km Grenze, aber manchmal bestellt der eine oder andere vielleicht doch mal per Nachnahme. Gut ich habe die Option es an den Arbeitsplatz liefern zu lassen, da geben sich alle bis auf Herpes die Klinke in die Hand. Ich habe ja keine Probleme mit der Zustellung generell sondern eher mit der Lieferzeit. Zb. DHL, warum landet mein Paket in einem Paketzentrum was 30 km entfernt ist wenn das hiesige Zentrum direkt auf halber Strecke auf dem Weg liegt ( meistens dabei eine wenigstens 24 Std. dauernde Erholungsphase macht )? Schlimmer ist es da bei der Post selbst, Briefe verschwinden in der Matrix oder der Aushilfszusteller will deinen Postkasten nicht kennen.
 Ich selber gebe trotzdem mal Trinkgeld, so bleibt man in positiver Erinnerung und die Zusteller selber sind ja leider das unterste Ende der Nahrungskette.


----------



## INU.ID (12. November 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber interessant ist es schon, dass die Paketzusteller ein Finanzproblem kommen, wenn sie mehr Aufträge haben...


 Kurios, oder? Ein Mangel durch "mehr". 

Vielleicht bin ich ja blauäugig, aber warum genau kann man noch mal keine weiteren Zusteller einstellen?

((( Vermutlich gibts nicht genug "Dumme" (verzeiht mir ihr Zusteller) die freiwillig >10h Tag für 5€ Brutto die Stunde arbeiten wollen...  )))


----------



## Kondar (12. November 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis ca 15 oder 16Uhr bestelle hatte ich mein Paket immer am nächsten Tag.
> Zudem spar ich mir jedesmal Versandkosten, wenn ich unter 20€ bestelle. Für mich haben sich die 29€ Prime schon nach nicht mal nem halben Jahr gerechnet


 
Ich schaue nochmal nach was sonst prime kann/leistet.
Ein Tag Lieferzeit ist bei ~90% der Bestellungen eigendlich immer der Fall.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (12. November 2013)

INU.ID schrieb:


> die freiwillig >10h Tag für 5€ Brutto die Stunde arbeiten wollen...  )))


 
5 Euro Brutto die Stunde? Als Hermes und GLS zahlen je nach Sub nur nach abgelieferten Paketen. Meine Mutter hat genau eine Woche bei Hermes gearbeitet und ist auf einen Stundenlohn von genau einen Euro gekommen. Dazu musste sie unbezahlte Stunden in Kauf nehmen z.b. beim verladen oder Abends bei der Abrechnung der Einnahmen. 

Und DHL ist auch nicht besser bei der Bezahlung. Im Paketzentrum bei uns um die Ecke suchen die wie bekloppt Personal. Aber 7 Euro Brutto ist zu wenig. Ein Auto ist auch zwingend da das Zentrum ausserhalb jedes Nahverkehrs steht. Wie man von 7 Euro Brutto die Stunde leben und ein Auto finanzieren soll .....


----------



## scuba2k3 (12. November 2013)

Zum Teil schon ekelig wie sich Leute hier über die Ärmsten der Armen in der von Lohndumping durchzogenen Paketbranche echauffieren müssen. Ihr (Kunden) habt die Richtung mit eurer Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität vorgegeben, Schröder und Co. haben sie mit der Agenda 2010 ermöglicht. So kommt das eben, wenn man jeden Scheiss, zu jeder Zeit, so schnell wie möglich haben will....und das alles natürlich noch ohne Versandkosten zahlen zu wollen. Und jetzt rumheulen, wenn man mal zur nächsten Paketstation laufen muss


----------



## INU.ID (12. November 2013)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> 5 Euro Brutto die Stunde? Als Hermes und GLS zahlen je nach Sub nur nach abgelieferten Paketen.


 Das mein ich ja. Kürzlich hab ich mir ne Doku angeschaut, in der ein Reporter "anonym" 1 Monat für einen Zustelldienst gearbeitet hat. Dieser Subunternehmer (der Post) zahlte ca. 1100€ Brutto/Monat an Arbeitslohn, was bei >200h/Monat ~5€ in der Stunde sind. Geködert wurde im Vorstellungsgespräch mit afaik 1600€ Brutto, die man in der Praxis allerdings nicht erreichen kann (außer jeder Empfänger steht an der Straße, und der Zusteller kann die Pakete aus dem fahrenden Auto werfen ) In der selben Halle arbeiteten auch original Post/DHL Zusteller, die für die gleiche Arbeit natürlich deutlich besser entlohnt wurden.

Deswegen ja meine Frage: Wenn es doch bisher geklappt hat, wie kann dann ein Anstieg der Aufträge (= mehr Umsatz), dem man ja normalerweise mit der Einstellung neuer Arbeiter (+ mehr Fahrzeuge/Laderampen/Lagerfläche) begegnet, dermaßen ein Problem werden, das man darüber nachdenkt die Art der Zustellung zu ändern/zu reduzieren? Rein von der Logik her, sollte doch ab einem gewissen Punkt eine bestimmte Effizenz erreicht worden sein, das darüber hinaus der Gewinn proportional stärker steigt als die Unkosten. Es vervielfacht sich ja nicht der Weg, sondern in der Regel die Zustellungen an den vorhandenen Wegen. Wenn der Zusteller mehr Pakete bekommt, seine Transporter aber nicht größer werden, dann muß der einzelne Fahrer zwangsläugig weniger Straßen anfahren. Mehr Pakete an kürzeren Wegen = bessere Effizienz/Auslastung = mehr Gewinn.

Oder nicht? 



scuba2k3 schrieb:


> So kommt das eben, wenn man jeden Scheiss, zu  jeder Zeit, so schnell wie möglich haben will....und das alles natürlich  noch ohne Versandkosten zahlen zu wollen. Und jetzt rumheulen, wenn man  mal zur nächsten Paketstation laufen muss


Ich brauch zum Glück zu keiner Pakstation, unsere Garage reichte unseren Zustellern bisher immer aus, wenn keiner da ist. Aber deine Logik verstehe ich nicht. Man zahlt doch Versandkosten? Ich jedenfalls zahle für jede Bestellung nicht digitaler Güter immer brav meine Versandkosten. Ob die 3,90€ für Hermes oder 6,90€ der Post/DHL (oder die Tage erst wieder 500€ für nen PKW-Transport, usw) jetzt separat aufgeführt, oder im Kaufpreis inkludiert ist, spielt unterm Strich ja keine Rolle. Ich würde auch sofort pro Päckchen/Paket einen €uro mehr zahlen, wenn ich wüsste das der Fahrer (das am schlechtesten bezahlte Glied in der Kette) den €uro bekommt.


----------



## scuba2k3 (12. November 2013)

Du vergisst dabei, dass die big Player (Amazon und co.) am längeren Hebel sitzen. Die drücken Preise wo es nur geht. Die zahlen nicht pro Paket sondern sowas wie ein Festpreis für eine gewissen Vertragslaufzeit (mit dem Logistikunternehmen) und wenn dann mehr Pakete anfallen ist das eben eher schlecht für DHL und Co.

Und sowieso berücksichtigst Du wohl auch nicht die allgemeinen Gesetze des modernen Kaptalismus: exponentiales Wachstum...



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das mein ich ja. Kürzlich hab ich mir ne Doku angeschaut, in der ein Reporter "anonym" 1 Monat für einen Zustelldienst gearbeitet hat. Dieser Subunternehmer (der Post) zahlte ca. 1100€ Brutto/Monat an Arbeitslohn, was bei >200h/Monat ~5€ in der Stunde sind. Geködert wurde im Vorstellungsgespräch mit afaik 1600€ Brutto, die man in der Praxis allerdings nicht erreichen kann (außer jeder Empfänger steht an der Straße, und der Zusteller kann die Pakete aus dem fahrenden Auto werfen ) In der selben Halle arbeiteten auch original Post/DHL Zusteller, die für die gleiche Arbeit natürlich deutlich besser entlohnt wurden.
> 
> Deswegen ja meine Frage: Wenn es doch bisher geklappt hat, wie kann dann ein Anstieg der Aufträge (= mehr Umsatz), dem man ja normalerweise mit der Einstellung neuer Arbeiter (+ mehr Fahrzeuge/Laderampen/Lagerfläche) begegnet, dermaßen ein Problem werden, das man darüber nachdenkt die Art der Zustellung zu ändern/zu reduzieren? Rein von der Logik her, sollte doch ab einem gewissen Punkt eine bestimmte Effizenz erreicht worden sein, das darüber hinaus der Gewinn proportional stärker steigt als die Unkosten. Es vervielfacht sich ja nicht der Weg, sondern in der Regel die Zustellungen an den vorhandenen Wegen. Wenn der Zusteller mehr Pakete bekommt, seine Transporter aber nicht größer werden, dann muß der einzelne Fahrer zwangsläugig weniger Straßen anfahren. Mehr Pakete an kürzeren Wegen = bessere Effizienz/Auslastung = mehr Gewinn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2013)

scuba2k3 schrieb:


> Zum Teil schon ekelig wie sich Leute hier über die Ärmsten der Armen in der von Lohndumping durchzogenen Paketbranche echauffieren müssen. Ihr (Kunden) habt die Richtung mit eurer Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität vorgegeben, Schröder und Co. haben sie mit der Agenda 2010 ermöglicht. So kommt das eben, wenn man jeden Scheiss, zu jeder Zeit, so schnell wie möglich haben will....und das alles natürlich noch ohne Versandkosten zahlen zu wollen. Und jetzt rumheulen, wenn man mal zur nächsten Paketstation laufen muss



Ich weiß ja nicht was da für solche Nebenwirkungen sorgt. Generell ist es so das wenn jemand eine Dienstleistung anbietet soll die so erfüllt werden wie man es in der Regel gewöhnt ist. Leider ist Gewinnmaximierung wichtiger damit die Dividende stimmt, anstatt für annehmbare Arbeitsbedingungen zu sorgen. Der Fahrer selbst kann ja am wenigsten dafür und gegen Unfälle, Defekte oder mal wieder Baustellen ist niemand sicher. Einen Zeitpuffer gibt es ja nicht da die Räder ja rollen müssen für den Sieg


----------



## Chron-O-John (12. November 2013)

Was ich da teilweise lese ist schon schlimm. Bei mir in Österreich ists ein bisschen besser.

Am besten sind UPS, die rufen auch noch an, wenn man nicht daheim ist und kanns woanders hinbringen lassen.
Post sowieso, freundlicher Fahrer, und wenn mal nicht da ob in die nächste Filiale
DPD... najo weder besonders gut noch besonders schlecht aufgefallen.
Hermes ist auch bir mir einfach langsam. Ich habe mal ein Paket von mir nach Wien geschickt. Das waren ca. 30 Kilometer weg. Es hat über eine Woche gebraucht und das Paket war zwischenzeitlich in Bregenz.

Und GLS. Einmal garnicht geliefert (ohne Zettel natürlich, obwohl ich zuhause war), aber noch ein Zustellversuch am nächsten Tag.
Beschweren kann man sich auch nicht vernünftig bei denen, die Telefonhotline kostet 20cent die minute und im Online-Kontaktformular kann man nur 1000 Zeichen schreiben. Email-Kontakt gibts keinen.
Ich hatte auch mal einen Abholer von GLS, der Fahrer rief mich an, dass er in 10 minuten da ist. Ich habe mich auf die Straße gestellt und 40 Minuten später war er dann da. Als ob ich nichts besseres zu tun habe.

Achja: und ein euro Trinkgeld an den Fahrer wirkt wunder.


----------



## kingkoolkris (12. November 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Weil's für mich ein Jahr kostenlos war.
> 
> Jetzt kostet es mich die Hälfte.


 
Über die Hälfte von kostenlos kann man natürlich nicht meckern!


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2013)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, wer bei mir manchmal als Hermesbote klingelt, der muss froh sein, das er überhaupt einen Job gefunden hat. Manchmal kommen mir die Leute dort psychisch und physisch sehr eingeschränkt vor. Da arbeiten wahrscheinlich meist Menschen, die von der Gesellschaft sowieso an den Rand gedrängt werden. Und das wird noch mit Dumpinglöhnen unterstützt. 

Und wie INU schon gesgagt hat, würde ich auch einen Euro mehr bezahlen, wenn ich wüsste, das der nicht im Geldbeutel des Managers, sondern beim Zusteller verschwindet.


----------



## Kondar (12. November 2013)

kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Über die Hälfte von kostenlos kann man natürlich nicht meckern!


 

1A 

jaja ich weiß was gemeint war aber wenn man es nur so liest


----------



## bAsSt@rd (12. November 2013)

mich nerven gls und hermes sowieso.

ausser die süsse hermes zustellerin die hats mir angetan


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Kann jedem eine Packstation empfehlen


 
Wo kriegt man "seine"? 
Die nächstliegende (war auch schon gut 1 km - aber in der Nähe von Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, so dass man wenigstens keine zusätzliche Fahrstrecke hatte) haben sie abmontiert.




Kondar schrieb:


> noch besser =>
> Uhrzeit angeben.
> Werkstags bin ich "komischerweise" morgens bis vormittags zu hause nicht zu erreichen.
> Darum mag ich Hermes (Pakete bis ~20.30 Uhr und geben die notfals auch beim Nachbarn ab)  und auch dhl.
> GLS und Co. sind dagegen nur Drecksläden; versuchen stur immer zur selben Zeit das Paket abzuliefern.


 
Die meisten Zusteller haben feste Routen und kommen allenfalls zu einer anderen Uhrzeit, wenn die Adresse halt auch auf der abendlichen Rückfahrt liegt und noch Zeit ist. Hat also nicht zwingend was mit dem Unternehmen zu tun, sondern bei einigen hast du halt einfach Glück, dass du sowieso erst nach deinem Feierabend dran wärst.




ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis ca 15 oder 16Uhr bestelle hatte ich mein Paket immer am nächsten Tag.
> Zudem spar ich mir jedesmal Versandkosten, wenn ich unter 20€ bestelle. Für mich haben sich die 29€ Prime schon nach nicht mal nem halben Jahr gerechnet



Wieviel Kleinkram bestellst du denn 
Bei mir kommts vielleicht einmal im Jahr vor, dass ich merklich unter 20 € liegen würde. Und dann findet sich garantiert irgend ein <5 € Büchlein, dass jemand in der Bekanntschaft eh braucht.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist die Packstation eine Option bis zu einer gewissen km Grenze, aber manchmal bestellt der eine oder andere vielleicht doch mal per Nachnahme.



?
Gerade für Nachnahme ist die Packstation prädestiniert.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2013)

Meine nächste DHL Paketstation wär gut 4km entfernt. Ist natürlich dann auch gut für die Umwelt, wenn ich da mit dem Auto hin muss


----------



## Beam39 (12. November 2013)

Was ich nich alles schon erlebt habe mit DHL..

Einmal ist nen kompletter PC im wert von 1500€ spurlos verschwunden auf dem Weg zu mir. Alternate musste nen komplett neuen zusammenbauen. Pakete konnten angeblich nicht zugestellt werden da keiner zu Hause aufzufinden war, obwohl zu den benannten Zeiten IMMER jemand da war etc. pp.

Irgendwann war ich so entnervt und hab denen ne Email geschrieben und hatte seither keinerlei Probleme mehr.

Sollten die den Heimdienst einstellen - mir auch wurst. Hab hier gleich ne Paketstation um die Ecke.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Meine nächste DHL Paketstation wär gut 4km entfernt. Ist natürlich dann auch gut für die Umwelt, wenn ich da mit dem Auto hin muss


 
Und was nützt es dir wenn die Packstation um die Ecke ist?
Willst du das neue Case aufs Fahrrad wuchten?


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieviel Kleinkram bestellst du denn
> Bei mir kommts vielleicht einmal im Jahr vor, dass ich merklich unter 20 € liegen würde. Und dann findet sich garantiert irgend ein <5 € Büchlein, dass jemand in der Bekanntschaft eh braucht.


 
Dank Amazon Prime bestelle ich sogar Katzenstreu und Kaffeepads via Amazon. Manchmal auch Fertigsuppen. Aber nur Freitags, damit es Samstags ankommt, wenn ich auch zu Hause bin. Die im Artikel skizzierte Vision wäre für mich eine Katastrophe


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was nützt es dir wenn die Packstation um die Ecke ist?
> Willst du das neue Case aufs Fahrrad wuchten?


Nein, er bringt es um die Ecke.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (12. November 2013)

auch bei ner packstation kann das paket mal nicht ankommen.wir hatten hier in der stadt und umgebung nur eine und als ich da(wohlgemerkt eine jacke)hingeliefert haben wollte waren alle großen fächer voll.packet hatte wohl so b50xL60xh30cm.nach einer woche gings zurück zu amazon die ein neues rausschickten mit genau diesen maßen was ich aber dann an meine hausadresse liefern lies und ,da nicht zu hause, aus der postfiliale in der fußgängerzone auf dem rad 3km nach hause schieben durfte.die postangestellte fragte bei dem gewicht des pakets auch noch ob da überhaupt was drinne wäre -_-
aber ansonsten packstation immer top und die neue ist näher als die alte muss zwar so oder so fahren aber die vorteile sind einfach überwiegend


----------



## Tymotee (12. November 2013)

Also ich glaube die Paketzusteller und Händler werden eher schauen wenn Leute nicht mehr bestellen. Schlussendlich werden die Kunden das entscheiden und wenn ich mir bei Amazon nen Schrank bestelle will ich das ding Doch nicht bei der Post abholen. Wir haben kein Auto und bestellen gerade deshalb oft etwas damit wir es nicht schleppen müssen


----------



## Minaxo (12. November 2013)

Wäre ja schon eine Maßnahme, das Paket am selben Werktag abholen zu können.
Wenn ein Wochenende oder Feiertag dazwischen liegt nervt es schon hart...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was nützt es dir wenn die Packstation um die Ecke ist?
> Willst du das neue Case aufs Fahrrad wuchten?



Wenn es wirklich nur einen Block weit ist, sollte man das Paket schlichtweg tragen können 
Problematisch wirds halt, wenn es zwei-drei Blöcke sind und die Pakete nicht nur groß, sondern auch richtig schwer sind...




keinnick schrieb:


> Dank Amazon Prime bestelle ich sogar Katzenstreu und Kaffeepads via Amazon. Manchmal auch Fertigsuppen. Aber nur Freitags, damit es Samstags ankommt, wenn ich auch zu Hause bin.



Immerhin wissen wir jetzt, wer für das extrem gestiegene Versandaufkommen verantwortlich ist  




Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> auch bei ner packstation kann das paket mal nicht ankommen.wir hatten hier in der stadt und umgebung nur eine und als ich da(wohlgemerkt eine jacke)hingeliefert haben wollte waren alle großen fächer voll.packet hatte wohl so b50xL60xh30cm.nach einer woche gings zurück zu amazon



Weihnachtszeit?
Sonst hatte ich dieses Problem ehrlich gesagt noch nie und ich bin seit der Testphase dabei.



> die ein neues rausschickten mit genau diesen maßen was ich aber dann an meine hausadresse liefern lies und ,da nicht zu hause, aus der postfiliale in der fußgängerzone auf dem rad 3km nach hause schieben durfte.die postangestellte fragte bei dem gewicht des pakets auch noch ob da überhaupt was drinne wäre -_-



Amazon halt


----------



## Axonia (12. November 2013)

So richtig zufrieden bin ich ohnehin mit gar keinem Lieferanten. Hermes ist da eh so je Sache. Aber selbst mit DHL hatte ich die letzte Zeit nur Probleme ! 
Beschwerde ging raus - Entschuldigt haben sie sich. Einmal per Mail und dann noch mal per Post. Sogar mit "richtiger Unterschrift" 
Ob GLS sich das aber erlauben kann ? Da bin ich mir ja nicht so sicher. Vermeiden tue ich sie ohnehin, daher ist es für mich im Grunde vorerst irrelevant. Nur wenn die anderen dann nachziehen, dann wird's nervig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2013)

> Immerhin wissen wir jetzt, wer für das extrem gestiegene Versandaufkommen verantwortlich ist


Jep, seine Katze. 

Ich war bis jetzt am meisten mit FedEx zufrieden, aber die liefern mir nur selten was. 
Zumindest bekomme ich Sachen aus Singapur schneller als mit der Post aus Deutschland.


----------



## Tymotee (12. November 2013)

Laut golem.de hat DHL.den Bericht schon dementiert.
Update von heute 21:00


----------



## 3NR4G3 (13. November 2013)

Moment mal... Internet-Flatrates werden abgeschafft....
                    Pakete werden nicht mehr nach Hause geliefert....

In ein paar Jahren müssen wir dann zur unseren "Versandhäusern" hinfahren, weil wir unser bis dahin auf wenige Megabyte reduziertes maximales Datenvolumen nicht mehr beanspruchen können 



.
.
.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. November 2013)

Dabei hab ich doch auf so coole, futuristische Rohrsysteme gehofft, in denen mein neuer PC mit High Speed zu mir unterweg ist.


----------



## Kondar (13. November 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man "seine"?
> 
> Die meisten Zusteller haben feste Routen und kommen allenfalls zu einer anderen Uhrzeit, wenn die Adresse halt auch auf der abendlichen Rückfahrt liegt und noch Zeit ist. Hat also nicht zwingend was mit dem Unternehmen zu tun, sondern bei einigen hast du halt einfach Glück, dass du sowieso erst nach deinem Feierabend dran wärst.


 
Stimmt.
Denoch zeigt es nicht von Kundenfreundlichkeit das es <praktisch> keine Möglichkeit gibt (ggf. Einzelfall?) das GLS und oder DPD von dieser Routine abweichen.
Für mich hieß das 5 Tage warten (max. Anzahl der zustellversuche) da immer Vormittags versucht wurde und dann durch die Pampa fahren weil GLS oder DPD nur irgendwo am Stadtrand ein Lager haben.
Darum mag ich eben Hermes (bei mir oft schnellster Versand & Abgabe an Nachbarn) und dhl (bei mir schneller Versand & Abgabe an Nachbarn bzw. Filiale).


----------



## Keksdose12 (13. November 2013)

Wuhu und jetzt am besten am 29. Alle streiken das werden die leute merken, nicht ?


----------

